# Port Aransas Offshore Fishing Friends



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Buddy and I purchased a 340I Sea Vee this winter. Still working on getting all of our gear shipped in and boat rigged for summer. With that said, I am looking for some fishing buddies that would be interested in joining us for fishing trips this summer. Primary trips will be trolling, either light tackle or heavy tackle for billfish and pelagics, and the occasional bottom dropping to fill the cooler. 

I live on North Padre Island so lately I've been down at the boat most weekends doing odds and ends. Owning a boat has definitely been a learning curve, so experienced individuals are welcomed. Feel free to message me if you're interested and i will put you on the call list to come fishing once the wind slows down. 

Thomas Jackson


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Picture of the boat


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking boat!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll go with you sometime if you need a crew member.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Die wind Die!*

I have a random schedule but will help ya out if you need to fill out your crew when I can. I keep my boat dry stored in Port A.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

DRILHER will definitely get you acquainted with some good fishing off of Port A, the guy is a wealth of fishing knowledge. 

I live in San Antonio, and can make it down on short notice (usually). Give me a shout sometime.


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

Always looking for a ride, my main live is trolling! Give me a shout if you nerd an extra hand on the boat, I'm a good ways off but can make the trip with a days notice


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the responses and PMs. Keep them coming. As a followup, boat is equipped with an EPIRB and we hope to get the SAT Phone up and running soon. I've fished offshore since I was 10 years old for everything from snapper to billfish. 

Also, If you can PM your phone number that would be great. I'm not always near a computer when the weather breaks so calling or texting may be easier. 

Thanks


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## palmeroutfitters (Mar 29, 2012)

*offshore fishing*

I'm heading over to venice, la offshore fishing this weekend, usually go a couple times a year but port a is half the distance. sounds like fun and nice boat! I guide elk hunts in Colorado from july thru December but I'm usually down here north of Houston from dec thru july and also some weeks the rest of the year. You can always call me if you need an extra person. 719-588-3446. We also have a 36' palmetto custom we keep in boat storage up here near Galveston. Thanks and hope to talk to you soon. Good luck fishing!

Brian Palmer


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting to expensive to go to Cabo and the East Cape now, so put me on your list. Figure I can catch the same fish here except Rosters. May make one more trip to Rancho Lenero some time but for now I'll try it here.

THANKS
BJ


----------

